# Discover Hidden Music in Windows XP



## manas (Nov 16, 2006)

Did you know, there is a hidden music in Windows XP that you have never heard..

To hear this sound, first of all go to Folder Options and under the "View" tab,  check "Show hidden files and folder" and uncheck "Hide protected system files".

Now navigate to the drive where Windows XP is installed.So if C:\ is the drive where Windows XP is installed, goto

C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\images

There you will find a file *Title.wma*.Open in with your favorite media player and listen to it. 

Source : *www.metacafe.com/watch/298664/windows_hidden_music_track/


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 16, 2006)

Whenever I re-install my XP, this is the first file which I always delete to make free space on my drive


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Nov 16, 2006)

* very gud share . its a theme music n very soothing too*.  

_*thnx m8*_


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 16, 2006)

Seems tht its some sort of an easter egg!


----------



## satyamy (Nov 16, 2006)

when u install winXP this is the first music which run with introduction


----------



## titun (Nov 16, 2006)

Good find mate ,thanx 4 sharing. 



			
				manas said:
			
		

> To hear this sound, first of all go to Folder Options and under the "View" tab,  check "Show hidden files and folder" and uncheck "Hide protected system files".



But what is the need of unhiding hidden & system files, it is clearly visible & not a hidden file.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 16, 2006)

satyamy said:
			
		

> when u install winXP this is the first music which run with introduction



Really? I never had my speakers on when installing XP. This is the first time I m hearing it. 



			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Whenever I re-install my XP, this is the first file which I always delete to make free space on my drive



That file isn't that big Vishal!!


----------



## manas (Nov 16, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Whenever I re-install my XP, this is the first file which I always delete to make free space on my drive



Looks like you are very short of space on your drives. 
__________


			
				satyamy said:
			
		

> when u install winXP this is the first music which run with introduction



May be the reason why we are not hearing the sound, is that we do not have our sound card drivers installed when we start xp for the first time after installation.


----------



## SE><IE (Nov 16, 2006)

Remmeber whenever you install windows XP, then in the last steps, it asks for you username and name for other accounts too. Its the same music.


----------



## anandk (Nov 16, 2006)

nice...soothing...


----------



## max_demon (Nov 16, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Whenever I re-install my XP, this is the first file which I always delete to make free space on my drive


same here


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Nov 17, 2006)

^^^

looks like u hav very less disk space.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 17, 2006)

I believe in getting as much free disk space as possible


----------



## max_demon (Nov 17, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I believe in getting as much free disk space as possible


me too


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Nov 17, 2006)

DOES it mean

99.999999..................... infi. % free disk space ????


----------



## OPTUMS PRIME (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes Vishal Is Right, U Can Save Another Song For That Music.


----------



## outlaw (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks for sharing


----------



## DR RANJAN (Nov 18, 2006)

plz give me list of file of windows which are safe to del  ..such as C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\images


----------



## aryayush (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey, it's nice music. I have never heard it while installing XP, obviously because I can install the audio drivers only after the installation is complete. Thanks for the info!

DR RANJAN, you are not going to be able to save much be deleting the superfluous system files in Windows X, just let them be. If you delete some important file in the process...


----------



## kirtan (Nov 18, 2006)

thanx for sharing dude.listening this music for the first time.


----------



## ketanbodas (Nov 18, 2006)

A great find  very peaceful music


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 18, 2006)

It was a cool Music.


You can find some midi files in this folder also:
C:\WINDOWS\Media

Of them Town.mid, Flourish.mid, Onestop.mid are longer ones with somewhat nice music.


----------



## Anurag A (Nov 26, 2006)

Nothing is new !

Try windows Tour and turn on the sound
that it


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

nice peaceful music. where exactly does windows use it ???


----------



## manas (Nov 26, 2006)

After installation, when Windows collects user names etc.. then this music is played.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

^^ really ?? I have never heard it , I have installed XP over 100 times till date.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 27, 2006)

I think u didnt hear the sound bcoz ur Sound drivers were not installed by default!


----------



## manas (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, not all sound card drivers are installed by windows xp.. That's why i never heard it..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah that might be the reason coz my system sound drivers had to be installed manually.


----------



## casanova (Jan 13, 2007)

Thx a ton. I like that music a lot.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks...really nice music!


----------



## yoursfriend (Apr 13, 2007)

it's gud i didnot knot abt it 
so if u know more abt like such more files which are useless for window pls share so that i can free my space as much as possible


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 13, 2007)

This is second file i delete after installing windows XP 
First file i delete is %SystemRoot%\system32\tourstart.exe

Then i delete this music


----------

